# Supercharger EU\US type 2 to US connector



## Wijnand (Nov 7, 2019)

Hello guys, in order to charge a US car (type 1 connection) in Europe at a Tesla Supercharger (type 2 cable) I am searching for a Type 2 to type 1 converter: Supercharger EU\US type 2 to US

*Any idea where to order this?*


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Image has a link in it...

https://evhub.shop/charging-274/supercharger-euus-type2-to-us-p23


----------



## Wijnand (Nov 7, 2019)

TrevP said:


> Image has a link in it...
> 
> https://evhub.shop/charging-274/supercharger-euus-type2-to-us-p23


Indeed but those guys don't answer


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Not sure if that adapter will do supercharging or if it strictly for Type 2 charging...

The Tesla EU Mennekes like connector is modified for supercharging...

Vendor labels it as such, but if you are seeking experience on the matter, see if anyone else has experience on TMC if we don't have experienced folks here.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Have you looked into having Tesla swap out the port in the car itself?
https://www.electrive.com/2019/05/08/tesla-presents-ccs-adapters-for-model-s-x/
_"According to the company, all Model S and Model X vehicles produced before this date must be retrofitted, before they can be used at chargers with CCS plugs via an adapter. *Appointments at Tesla's service centers can apparently be booked as of June 1st, with a cost of 500 euros including the adapter*"_



Wijnand said:


> Hello guys, in order to charge a US car (type 1 connection) in Europe at a Tesla Supercharger (type 2 cable) I am searching for a Type 2 to type 1 converter: Supercharger EU\US type 2 to US


Just to correct the terminology:
"Type 1" refers to J1772. It's a standard charging connector in North America, but is NOT the connector that Tesla uses in North America. Because of this, all North American Teslas come with a J1772-to-Tesla adapter.


----------



## Wijnand (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you all for your support and good lessons. I managed to get my hands on one!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

@Wijnand let us know if they work with Tesla superchargers in Europe (obviously not the CCS2 ones)


----------

